# Utilisez vous whatsapp ?



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir ,

Je connais assez mal cette application, est elle très utile a l'étranger ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Avril 2019)

Je m'en sers surtout pour échanger par écrit avec d'autres personnes (groupe de travail, famille/amis dans un autre pays). Elle est top pour cela.

Par contre, elle a été rachetée par Facebook (gros point négatif)


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je m'en sers surtout pour échanger par écrit avec d'autres personnes (groupe de travail, famille/amis dans un autre pays). Elle est top pour cela.
> 
> Par contre, elle a été rachetée par Facebook (gros point négatif)



Elle fonctionne qu'avec le wifi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Avril 2019)

Non, tu utilises juste la data de ton smartphone : 3g/4g/wifi


----------



## Wizepat (24 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle fonctionne qu'avec le wifi ?



Ou la 4G

Effectivement, pratique pour les appels à / depuis l’étrangers pour éviter des frais supplémentaires. 

Ça ressemble à FaceTime. Malheureusement ce dernier est limité à Apple. 

Ma femme communique avec ses amis en Pologne via Whatsapp. C’est gratuit [emoji6]

En revanche avec ses parents, qui ont récupéré nos iPhone/iPad, nous passons par FaceTime.


----------



## Wizepat (24 Avril 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Non, tu utilises juste la data de ton smartphone : 3g/4g/wifi



Tu as été plus rapide de 5 secondes [emoji6]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Avril 2019)

J'ai surtout beaucoup moins écrit


----------



## Wizepat (24 Avril 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'ai surtout beaucoup moins écrit



C’est le problème quand on est bavard [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2019)

Donc en Wifi a l'étranger , je peux téléphoner et envoyer des sms sans surcoût  ?


----------



## Wizepat (24 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Donc en Wifi a l'étranger , je peux téléphoner et envoyer des sms sans surcoût  ?



Oui. En revanche, il faut que tes correspondants utilisent également whatsapp.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Oui. En revanche, il faut que tes correspondants utilisent également whatsapp.


Ok , donc aucuns surcout de communication ?


----------



## subsole (25 Avril 2019)

En wifi, pas le moindre brouzouf.


----------



## ibabar (25 Avril 2019)

WhatsApp est l'app de messagerie la plus utilisée au Monde.
C'est d'ailleurs bien le problème: la plupart des gens l'utilisent, c'est presque un réseau social, en ce sens où si tu ne l'utilises pas tu te coupes parfois de l'entourage (via les groupes), de la même manière qu'on peut se couper de certains événements quand les personnes utilisent exclusivement Facebook pour les organiser.

J'ajoute que ce phénomène est assez lourd: la quasi totalité de mon entourage est sur iOS, ce qui ne l'empêche pas massivement de passer par WhatsApp plutôt que par iMessage (qui pourtant aujourd'hui s'est bien étoffé en terme de fonctions).
Je pense que le problème est double: d'une part iMessage à tarder à implémenter des fonctions avancées (messages audio par exemple), et on ne savait pas trop si en envoyant une photo on serait en MMS hors forfait alors qu'on était sûr que tout est "gratuit" via WhatsApp; d'autre part sous couvert de simplicité (si ça ne passe pas en bleu - iMessage - ça se commute en vert - SMS, et donc compatibilité de facto avec Android), la plupart des gens associent sans doute encore iMessage à une app faite pour envoyer de simples SMS plutôt que comme un service complet de messagerie.

Le piège est que Zuckerberg veut fusionner les apps: https://www.journaldugeek.com/2019/...sion-messageries-facebook-whatsapp-instagram/
Et comme les usagers sont captifs, on va se retrouver avec le même dilemme qu'avec Facebook: soit on y est pour ne pas se "couper" des autres et on baisse son froc en acceptant de se faire piller son intimité, soit on quitte le service, mais il n'y a pas vraiment de services concurrents (Telegram mais qui est plus confidentiel), ni encore moins de système cross-platform (si on veut basculer sur Telegram, il faut que nos contacts y soient aussi! donc il ne reste que le SMS finalement).

Pour en revenir à la question de départ: pour l'utilité de WhatsApp à l'étranger, tout dépend où tu vas!
En Asie, c'est Line qui est majoritairement utilisé et en Chine, c'est WeChat. Aux Etats-Unis, bien sûr WhatsApp est très populaire mais il m'avait semblé lire que iMessage était devant en terme de nombres d'usagers.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2019)

iMessage s'utilise aussi a l'étranger ? sans surcout?


----------



## aunisien (25 Avril 2019)

En wifi oui


----------



## ibabar (25 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> iMessage s'utilise aussi a l'étranger ? sans surcout?


Il faut penser à désactiver les données cellulaires et/ou dans les réglages de Messages, désactiver "envoyer par SMS" (quand iMessage n'est pas dispo) 

Mais bon tout dépend surtout de avec qui tu veux communiquer !
Si c'est pour chopper sur Tinder (ou de manière plus large contacter des gens localement de qui tu as les coordonnées téléphoniques), le besoin n'est pas le même que si tu veux joindre des proches qui t'accompagnent et qui se seraient éloignés sur place.


----------



## Wizepat (25 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> iMessage s'utilise aussi a l'étranger ? sans surcout?



iMessage, FaceTime, Skype, whatsapp utilisent les réseaux Data pour communiquer -> wifi 3g 4g

Le wifi ne pose aucun problème car c’est gratuit. En revanche pour la 3g/4g, il faut se méfier et vérifier son abonnement. Depuis que le roaming s’est développé dans toute l’Europe, nous pouvons utiliser notre data dans les pays européens sans surcoût. Cependant dans les pays hors UE, les surcoûts peuvent être très élevés et sont propre à chaque opérateur/contrat. C’est pourquoi il faut vérifier les clauses de son abonnement pour ne pas se faire surprendre.


----------



## ibabar (25 Avril 2019)

Attention aussi à la Suisse: seul Orange y intègre le roaming comme dans le reste de l'UE je crois.


----------



## Wizepat (25 Avril 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Attention aussi à la Suisse: seul Orange y intègre le roaming comme dans le reste de l'UE je crois.



Et bientôt le royaume uni [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2019)

Bon , je vais demander a quelques personnes d'installer wattsapp  
Mais partant en dehors de UE je vais peux être prendre une option chez Orange


----------



## PDD (25 Avril 2019)

Je n’utilise quasi plus que WA pour téléphoner, envoyer photos et films, comme c’est mon application gratuite avec PROXIMUS, mon budget téléphone a été fortement diminué...il est disponible aussi sur Mac et IPad. En dehors de l’UE utiliser uniquement le WiFi vu le coût honteux des données cellulaires (15000 euros le Go). Je reviens du Sénégal et ai appelé sans soucis partout vu le WiFi peux coûteux  la bas.


----------

